# Caught skiving at work



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Every other week I've been taking the work van home for a few hours in afternoon. Been doin it for years and the works all ways been done and I work hard when I'm there.

The other day my jobs worth manager phoned me asking where I was so I made something up and got back to work pronto. He gave me a little speech about he needs us all there etc so that was fine and I thought that was that.

Then yesterday I found out the slimey cun* is perusing it and asking his bosses to check the trackers in the van!

If they see that then I'm in big trouble lol

can u get sacked for skiving? It's a big firm and not like I was stealing also may tasks were all ways completed.

Got that nervous feeling now and really can't believe this guy is being such a pric* as he was the laziest worker and did things like this all the time before he licked ass and got promoted. Everyone hates him and I was the only mug who is nice to him and he go's and does this to get brownie points.

im raging and nervous lol

sorry for long post guys


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If they do sack you, ping that geeza on the way out. Atleast flip his table or something.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Not sure if srs....
> 
> course you can get sacked. It's deemed gross misconduct plus it is stealing as your stealing from the company the work you could have done when you were at home so therefore their money.
> 
> you might get lucky though and get off with a warning!


I thought you needed a final warning as didn't think skiving would be instant dismissal. Looks like I could be gone then


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> If they do sack you, ping that geeza on the way out. Atleast flip his table or something.


All sorts have gone through head mate.

No excuse for me skiving but still ****y thing to do


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Next time you are in his office scream "get off me", tell everyone he tried to bum you and pursue a sexual harassment case. That should sort it.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

pee down his leg, like a dog would do to a lamppost or something of that manner..then go on to say to him. "your my property now...bitch"

at least that way you wont get done for skiving, but serious. it would depend on the manager, some are uptight assholes that do everything by the book others will just be like whatever no big deal. as long as all your tasks where done for the day...i mean whats the problem?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol how can you possibly think you can't get sacked for skiving off work?? Your not 12 skippinh class haha

Guy is a pr1ck tho!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TITO said:


> Every other week I've been taking the work van home for a few hours in afternoon. Been doin it for years and the works all ways been done and I work hard when I'm there.
> 
> The other day my jobs worth manager phoned me asking where I was so I made something up and got back to work pronto. He gave me a little speech about he needs us all there etc so that was fine and I thought that was that.
> 
> ...


If you had someone decorating your house and you were paying them by the hour and every day they played cards and smoked for 2 hours would you pay them?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jboy67 said:


> pee down his leg, like a dog would do to a lamppost or something of that manner..then go on to say to him. "your my property now...bitch"
> 
> at least that way you wont get done for skiving, but serious. it would depend on the manager, some are uptight assholes that do everything by the book others will just be like whatever no big deal. as long as all your tasks where done for the day...i mean whats the problem?


to be honest it's this attitude that has made Britain what it is today, if he worked for you surely you'd want eight hrs work for eight hrs pay?... You'd be pissed if he went home an he early every day?? Why should they pay him for 8 hrs when he nips home for an hr or two every so often? In all honesty I hope they find someone who actually wants to work for them hard and do what they pay them for or the op mans up and goes and fesses up and apologises for what he's done (that may save his ass if the manager has a bee in his bonnet... Is that such a hard concept to grasp??

On the flip side the manager could've had a word discretely and sorted the issue, as could his bosses if he's such a hard worker as he says, but to try and justify stealing money for hours not worked? Really? It's just not cricket... In my eyes as a small business owner... (And big business has bigger bills so no easier on them)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dumdum said:


> to be honest it's this attitude that has made Britain what it is today, if he worked for you surely you'd want eight hrs work for eight hrs pay?... You'd be pissed if he went home an he early every day?? Why should they pay him for 8 hrs when he nips home for an hr or two every so often? In all honesty I hope they find someone who actually wants to work for them hard and do what they pay them for or the op mans up and goes and fesses up and apologises for what he's done (that may save his ass if the manager has a bee in his bonnet... Is that such a hard concept to grasp??
> 
> On the flip side the manager could've had a word discretely and sorted the issue, as could his bosses if he's such a hard worker as he says, but to try and justify stealing money for hours not worked? Really? It's just not cricket...* In my eyes as a small business owner... *(And big business has bigger bills so no easier on them)


shouldn't you be keeping an eye on your staff and not posting on here during work time?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

mate I think HR will push it and may even be made an example out of. They are like a dog with a bone and have been told all ready they've been looking back at previous months as Ive gotten away with it for so long! Stupid brut everyone does it.

Just wish they'd hurry up. I've just had to fill out a "please explain why" form so I've been honest and said I was at home seeing my daughter. No point lying as they've seen the tracker. It's all the previous skives they're gonna use aswell as if it was once it would be fine.

Fcuk sakes!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TITO said:


> mate I think HR will push it and may even be made an example out of. They are like a dog with a bone and have been told all ready they've been looking back at previous months as Ive gotten away with it for so long! Stupid brut everyone does it.
> 
> Just wish they'd hurry up. I've just had to fill out a "please explain why" form so I've been honest and said I was at home seeing my daughter. No point lying as they've seen the tracker. It's all the previous skives they're gonna use aswell as if it was once it would be fine.
> 
> Fcuk sakes!!


tell them you went home to hide from your Boss, as he's always getting you to go on Coke runs


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

> shouldn't you be keeping an eye on your staff and not posting on here during work time?


its 8am lol, and i was speaking hypothetically as im a sole trader but if i did employ someone i may reward them with going home early if they'd done all there jobs, but its not up to them to choose that option...

youve done all you can @TITO, just gotta wait whats gonna seem like an eternity now...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

> tell them you went home to hide from your Boss, as he's always getting you to go on Coke runs


you gotta plant some coke in his drawer first tho...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TITO said:


> mate I think HR will push it and may even be made an example out of. They are like a dog with a bone and have been told all ready they've been looking back at previous months as Ive gotten away with it for so long! Stupid brut everyone does it.
> 
> Just wish they'd hurry up. I've just had to fill out a "please explain why" form so I've been honest and said I was at home seeing my daughter. No point lying as they've seen the tracker. It's all the previous skives they're gonna use aswell as if it was once it would be fine.
> 
> Fcuk sakes!!


Can they prove previous skives? Make sure they can before you admit to them.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I certainly wouldnt admit to any other skiving ....... however if they say why is your van there at this time explain you where not feeling too good on the day and you needed to stop and get fresh air or you had diarrhea - that is the only way out of it personally. As if you have diarrhea no job expects you to come in, say at the time you where to embarrassed to admit it.

Also, they are gonna look back on logs of the tracker and find you out with all the other times.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

TITO said:


> Every other week I've been taking the work van home for a few hours in afternoon. Been doin it for years and the works all ways been done and I work hard when I'm there.
> 
> The other day my jobs worth manager phoned me asking where I was so I made something up and got back to work pronto. He gave me a little speech about he needs us all there etc so that was fine and I thought that was that.
> 
> ...


lie, lie and lie. What have you got to lose. Say u finished your jobs so u rushed home to s**t at home because you have a phobia of pooing in other properties. Also stop being a lazy goon lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

they have them trackers on the van for a reason.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Say you fancied a bit of cardio so parked the van up where you knew it would be safe (your house) and did the rest of your rounds by foot

(Now you'll tell me you work for blue circle cement)


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Can't really fault the manager to be honest, but only admit to what they can prove.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Being an agency worker for the last 4 years and the 1st in line when payoffs arise, working with a factory full of lazy skiving [email protected] who will always be safe while I'm their, I've no sympathy if the worst should happen I'm afraid


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Its usually hard work to look back over a long period but if they do then sacking you isn't out of the question.

however, dont admit to it until they bring it up and if/when they do have a good excuse ready and you may get away with it.

stress/family problems coupled with 'I don't feel able to approach my manager to discuss it' could go a long way.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Not sure if srs....
> 
> course you can get sacked. It's deemed gross misconduct plus it is stealing as your stealing from the company the work you could have done when you were at home so therefore their money.
> 
> you might get lucky though and get off with a warning!


God, so pessimistic.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

TITO said:


> Every other week I've been taking the work van home for a few hours in afternoon. Been doin it for years and the works all ways been done and I work hard when I'm there.
> 
> The other day my jobs worth manager phoned me asking where I was so I made something up and got back to work pronto. He gave me a little speech about he needs us all there etc so that was fine and I thought that was that.
> 
> ...


I'm best friends with this fella, and he said you r the laziest lad in the place, he also said I quote "If there was work on the bed you'd lie on the floor type of guy" and you also siphon diesel out of the van to fuel your own cars?

Any truth to this?

Also he said HR are taking their time because solicitors etc are getting involved, hope it all works out ok


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Colin said:


> God, so realistic


fixed


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> fixed


See above, he is in bother.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I work in employment law, you can very easily be dismissed for this, it is gross misconduct. If it was a one off then fine but repeated multiple hour skives won't look too good and most companies will want to make an example that this won't be tolerated.

Why the hell would you do this when you have a tracker on your van? FFS!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> I work in employment law, you can very easily be dismissed for this, it is gross misconduct. If it was a one off then fine but repeated multiple hour skives won't look too good and most companies will want to make an example that this won't be tolerated.
> 
> *Why the hell would you do this when you have a tracker on your van? FFS!*


People who skive tend not to have razor sharp minds.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> I work in employment law, you can very easily be dismissed for this, it is gross misconduct. If it was a one off then fine but repeated multiple hour skives won't look too good and most companies will want to make an example that this won't be tolerated.
> 
> *Why the hell would you do this when you have a tracker on your van? FFS!*


This. If you have a tracker on your van you've got to be a bit smarter than that.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Any drivers looking for jobs?

@TITO post your company details and help an unemployed UKM member out!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jimbo83 said:


> I work in employment law, you can very easily be dismissed for this, it is gross misconduct. If it was a one off then fine but repeated multiple hour skives won't look too good and most companies will want to make an example that this won't be tolerated.
> 
> Why the hell would you do this when you have a tracker on your van? FFS!


Out of interest, in situations like this would the employer have a legal right to claim back wages for the time an individual was not working?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> realistic  why???? Because I'd fire him for it!


So would I, and the fact that he knew there was a tracker in the van makes it worse.


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

I know a guy that got sacked for the exact same thing pretty much. Him and his workmate got away with it for years and years, going home in the afternoons 2-3 days a week then tiddling back to work at closing time. He got caught once by a manager who followed him home and they were both sacked on the spot. The work was always completed but that made no odds in the end......probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

You cant expect to go home for an hour or two everyday and get away with it - you say everyone does it? Sorry to burst your bubble mate but they dont. Maybe a select few do it but they will soon be found out.

I dont understand why you would do it knowing you have a tracker on your van? That is absolute stupidity! Your manager is just doing his job, he has orders to follow and has people above him putting him under pressure aswel so you cant blame anyone other than yourself. If anyone in my company decided to have a few hours break each day then they deserve to get sacked.

If i was you i would start looking for another job just now mate, at very best you will get away with a final warning but i cant see it.

Better hope you dont need a reference from your employer for your next job


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Its usually hard work to look back over a long period but if they do then sacking you isn't out of the question.
> 
> however, dont admit to it until they bring it up and if/when they do have a good excuse ready and you may get away with it.
> 
> *stress/family problems coupled with 'I don't feel able to approach my manager to discuss it' could go a long way. *


You've done this before!!! :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Can't you argue that the trackers would be checked regularly and they could have warned you after first instance rather than "building a case".

No expert but remember reading this


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The easy ride is over, you'll get the boot and you'll have to find another job and work all day like the rest of us. Tough sh1t OP.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Gross misconduct so you might get off with a final warning if your lucky. Your bang to rights with the tracker, if they go back through the records your totally ****ed. A couple of the lads at my work have been penalised for it. I would try the family problems/stress approach too if needs be


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If they can prove you have done it multiple times unless you have a genuine reason I see no reason why they would not sack you apart from the managers being soft.

Might be an idea to start looking for a another job before they sack you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can be dismissed one one of two grounds; Gross misconduct or Irrecoverable breakdown of trust.

I would suggest that being somewhere you are not supposed to be would fall under the second of these.

I'm somewhat at a loss why you would bugger off home when you're supposed to be working whilst knowing full well your vehicle is fitted with a tracker!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Have they given you 'gardening leave'?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

99.9% certain to be sacked tbh, start looking for alternative employment or get to the doctors, say your depressed haha.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Just tell your boss you have converted to ISLAM, he will have to treat you more favourably.

You may end up with a six bedroom three story town house on Park Lane in London if you play your cards right.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Out of interest, in situations like this would the employer have a legal right to claim back wages for the time an individual was not working?


If they had the inclination to do so and it could be proven beyond doubt then yes. It's very unlikely they would as it's costly, they cut their losses and move on.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> You can be dismissed one one of two grounds; Gross misconduct or Irrecoverable breakdown of trust.
> 
> I would suggest that being somewhere you are not supposed to be would fall under the second of these.
> 
> I'm somewhat at a loss why you would bugger off home when you're supposed to be working whilst knowing full well your vehicle is fitted with a tracker!!


This is 100%, it could fall under either, both of which are cause for immediate termination of employment.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

TITO said:


> Every other week I've been taking the work van home for a few hours in afternoon. Been doin it for years and the works all ways been done and I work hard when I'm there.
> 
> The other day my jobs worth manager phoned me asking where I was so I made something up and got back to work pronto. He gave me a little speech about he needs us all there etc so that was fine and I thought that was that.
> 
> ...


*Been doing it for years *

If I was your boss, I'd find out how many times you did it. You'd have two options, to pay back with interest, then find a reason to sack you or report you, dismiss you and take you to court, that would cost you even more!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Still haven't heard anything prob be Friday they'll speak to me then will give answer on Monday

complety agree with eveyone how stupid it was but just thought I was untouchable as been getting away with it for so long. Even with the trackers I thought they don't suspect me so why would the look lol

Anyway what will be will be no point getting stressed about it as I've made my bed.

Been looking into other jobs so will need to get ball rolling pronto. Couple id interesting ones which if by sheer fluke I get away with it, I may hand my notice in anyway as seeing my managers smug face ed would be too frustrating.

Will try the stress/family probs and give a sob story as nothing to loose now


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Still haven't heard anything prob be Friday they'll speak to me then will give answer on Monday
> 
> complety agree with eveyone how stupid it was but just thought I was untouchable as been getting away with it for so long. Even with the trackers I thought they don't suspect me so why would the look lol
> 
> ...


Good luck with it all, last thing you need is to be made to feel bad on here, I'm sure its hard enough to deal with as it is. Keep your head up and hand your notice in, just so you are in the legal know they do not have to accept it if they have already started a disciplinary/investigation, they can choose to pursue their original plan to dismiss you (if they want to be c*nts). So just be aware they may choose not to accept your resignation.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

What is it you do out of interest?? You can get a tracker disabler you know. Or remove it and run it off a battery from a fire alarm panel. Until I got the day rate i'm getting now , off a guy I sub to in between my own works, I vowed never to graft again on day rate for anyone. Price also I'd give it my all for obvious reasons.. Why make some other c**t/company rich at my expense? Unless it was summer and I needed some more cardio. I wouldn't leave early too often though to be fair and never had a tracker as I've been a subby since 19, however they weren't getting 100% out of me for the standard £150-180 a day most subbies get. Its not the recession anymore and you should always look out for number one, theres loads of work around so why exert yourself for the same hourly/day rate.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> What is it you do out of interest?? You can get a tracker disabler you know. Or remove it and run it off a battery from a fire alarm panel. Until I got the day rate i'm getting now , off a guy I sub to in between my own works, I vowed never to graft again on day rate for anyone. Price also I'd give it my all for obvious reasons.. Why make some other c**t/company rich at my expense? Unless it was summer and I needed some more cardio. I wouldn't leave early too often though to be fair and never had a tracker as I've been a subby since 19, however they weren't getting 100% out of me for the standard £150-180 a day most subbies get. Its not the recession anymore and you should always look out for number one, theres loads of work around so why exert yourself for the same hourly/day rate.


your knowledge of trackers is highly flawed... Do you think tracker makers don't think of that??

how dare they only offer you 150-180 per day and expect a full day from you, are you having a laugh?? You chose the trade, therefore the wages, and the fact that it's that much I think your not living in the real world


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

dumdum said:


> your knowledge of trackers is highly flawed... Do you think tracker makers don't think of that??
> 
> how dare they only offer you 150-180 per day and expect a full day from you, are you having a laugh?? You chose the trade, therefore the wages, and the fact that it's that much I think your not living in the real world


its not a case of how dare they, its more down to why should I exert myself when I know I can earn better and the money is capped so to speak for the day? Why should I tire myself out to a higher degree and f**k my knees up further by giving it my all to make someone else richer the more effort I put in? If it doesn't come natural to you as a person not to want to better yourself constantly and look out for number one then you're a retard. I know for a fact that is how some trackers can be disabled, I don't really care if my knowledge of them in their entirety is flawed as that has zero benefit to me


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Still haven't heard anything prob be Friday they'll speak to me then will give answer on Monday
> 
> complety agree with eveyone how stupid it was but just thought I was untouchable as been getting away with it for so long. Even with the trackers I thought they don't suspect me so why would the look lol
> 
> ...


Skiving 101.....

Work smart, not hard = gainz.
Work dumb, not hard = sacked.

Skiving off home with a company GPS attached to your van = not smart mate :lol:

How did it go after btw?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Skiving 101.....
> 
> Work smart, not hard = gainz.
> Work dumb, not hard = sacked.
> ...




still waiting to hear mate!

Had a meeting with the supervisor and a person from HR and I was honest etc but they still kept trying to trip me up with questions so just waiting on now to see if I'm sacked or what punishment will be. Not suspended so just keeping head down until they decide what to do.

Deffo makin me sweat stalling for this long


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TITO said:


> still waiting to hear mate!
> 
> Had a meeting with the supervisor and a person from HR and I was honest etc but they still kept trying to trip me up with questions so just waiting on now to see if I'm sacked or what punishment will be. *Not suspended* so just keeping head down until they decide what to do.
> 
> Deffo makin me sweat stalling for this long


this seems promising

not saying you will get away with it and keep your job but in most cases ive seen of someone getting sacked pending investigation theyve always been suspended during that time and this is in three different firms

you may be lucky and get away with a final warning in which case id still probably keep applying as final warnings are a p1sser, constantly on thin ice


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TITO said:


> still waiting to hear mate!
> 
> Had a meeting with the supervisor and a person from HR and I was honest etc but they still kept trying to trip me up with questions so just waiting on now to see if I'm sacked or what punishment will be. Not suspended so just keeping head down until they decide what to do.
> 
> Deffo makin me sweat stalling for this long


and here you are responding in works time.

amazing.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

TITO said:


> Every other week I've been taking the work van home for a few hours in afternoon. Been doin it for years and the works all ways been done and I work hard when I'm there.
> 
> The other day my jobs worth manager phoned me asking where I was so I made something up and got back to work pronto. He gave me a little speech about he needs us all there etc so that was fine and I thought that was that.
> 
> ...


Its always the little rat basted pr1cks or nasty sly b1tches that get promoted in any job in any line of work.

If you get sacked Plan this fckrs dissapearence and murder meticulously then carry it out.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Its always the little rat basted pr1cks or nasty sly b1tches that get promoted in any job in any line of work.


You sound bitter.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

monkeybiker said:


> You sound bitter.


True story......


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> and here you are responding in works time.
> 
> amazing.


Pot and kettle


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Pot and kettle


this is my job.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> this is my job.


Trolling forums? Where do I apply!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Trolling forums? Where do I apply!


You wouldn't get through the interview.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> You wouldn't get through the interview.


I would.

What's your average remuneration (assuming your pay is £ based, and not with pictures of naked body builders).


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I would.
> 
> What's your average remuneration (assuming your pay is £ based, and not with pictures of naked body builders).


I get provided with Pepsi cola and huge pizzas, its all I need.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I get provided with Pepsi cola and huge pizzas, its all I need.


As long as it fits your macros aye


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Not sure if srs....
> 
> course you can get sacked. It's deemed gross misconduct plus it is stealing as your stealing from the company the work you could have done when you were at home so therefore their money.
> 
> you might get lucky though and get off with a warning!


wish I could ban the phrase not sure if srs


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

armor king said:


> wish I could ban the phrase not sure if srs


Not sure if srs?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Not sure if srs?


i keep using it in situations that's uncalled for. Like if someone says what are you upto. Not sure if srs. Just to annoy people


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

armor king said:


> i keep using it in situations that's uncalled for. Like if someone says what are you upto. Not sure if srs. Just to annoy people


Not sure if srs?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

armor king said:


> i keep using it in situations that's uncalled for. Like if someone says what are you upto. Not sure if srs. Just to annoy people


you are not meant to say it out loud in real life.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

banzi said:


> you are not meant to say it out loud in real life.


not sure if srs?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Employment law may be different where you are o.p, but a couple of blokes got the boot from where i work earlier this year for EXACTLY what youve been doing..... one of them took the company for unfair dismissal.... and won.... a 6 figure pay out. I dont know the ins and outs, but i do know that...

1. Apparently they never specified that had all work been completed, that you couldn't leave early (we have phones and are available 24/7)..

2. The HR dept did not follow proper proceedure during the investigation/enquriy and his subsequent dismissal.

Whatever, by now im sure its all done and you know one way or another.... if you got away with it, keep your head down and be thankful..... if not, put it down to experience..... and LEARN f4om it. Good luck man


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

armor king said:


> not sure if srs?


do you say "Lol" in real life?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

banzi said:


> do you say "Lol" in real life?


Not sure if srs?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Employment law may be different where you are o.p, but a couple of blokes got the boot from where i work earlier this year for EXACTLY what youve been doing.....* one of them took the company for unfair dismissal.... and won.... a 6 figure pay out. *I dont know the ins and outs, but i do know that...
> 
> 1. Apparently they never specified that had all work been completed, that you couldn't leave early (we have phones and are available 24/7)..
> 
> ...


Op now filled with false hope.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> Op now filled with false hope.


the night is darkest before the dawn mr banzi


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> the night is darkest before the dawn mr banzi


that's not actually true.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> that's not actually true.


it doest have to be.... its called a figue of speech


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

banzi said:


> do you say "Lol" in real life?


I absolutely do. I usually use it when something isn't ruddy funny at all e.g: Manager comes in and tells you something that takes at least a week to do needs doing by tomorrow morning but they will have a leisurely four days to check the results of it before it is actually needed... they won't budge on the deadline even though it's their fault = "fvckin lol."

I weened myself off saying "lollerskates!" and "roffle" a while back though.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Any updates on what happend ?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Quick update

have a meeting on Thursday with one of the directors who has been known to sack people. Not looking good. I see him at my gym occasionally believe it or not and have a bit of small talk but get the feeling he's a Cnut


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Quick update
> 
> have a meeting on Thursday with one of the directors who has been known to sack people. Not looking good. I see him at my gym occasionally believe it or not and have a bit of small talk but get the feeling he's a Cnut


im guessing he'll be a right cnut, i mean surely they cant expect to pay you for a job and you to do it. can they ?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Lotte said:


> I absolutely do. I usually use it when something isn't ruddy funny at all e.g: Manager comes in and tells you something that takes at least a week to do needs doing by tomorrow morning but they will have a leisurely four days to check the results of it before it is actually needed... they won't budge on the deadline even though it's their fault = "fvckin lol."
> 
> I weened myself off saying "lollerskates!" and "roffle" a while back though.


Have you ever gone full on rofflecopter?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> im guessing he'll be a right cnut, i mean surely they cant expect to pay you for a job and you to do it. can they ?


You've never popped home or finished early or had an unscheduled break at work? Employee of the century


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

TITO said:


> You've never popped home or finished early or had an unscheduled break at work? Employee of the century


Depends on how many times you have done it and how long the breaks on average were?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> You've never popped home or finished early or had an unscheduled break at work? Employee of the century


yes, i do what ever i like but if someone is paying you to do something and you decide to skive off what do you expect them to say ?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

TITO said:


> have a meeting on Thursday with one of the directors who has been known to sack people. Not looking good. I see him at my gym occasionally believe it or not and have a bit of small talk but get the feeling he's a Cnut


Drop a 50kg dumbbell on his head the day before.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Id try to get legal advice before you go, maybe a Union or solicitor.

The chances of the company properly following their procedures are slim so there may be the possibility of a claim.

Eg - they have trackers long term , so they must have known for a while that this was going on, why now choose to sack you? If it's been permitted for a long time then all of a sudden not permitted then you might have a route in to cause a stink.

Has everyone been checked? Had someone whose job it was to check the trackers not been bothering?

You can also ask to see copies of any digitally processed data they have on you (data protection request) - this would include all tracker reports and any emails or minutes of meetings where you were discussed. If nothing else it'll let you see what they have done / have on you.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You have two options

1) come clean, but try to make it sound as innocent as possible i.e. do you have paperwork to complete every day... time sheets, work sheets, reports, orders etc. Could claim that you take a late lunch break at home and use that opportunity to get your admin done. State you realise how it looks bad and you'll pull your socks up in the future if they'll let you off with a written warning. Make it clear there is no animosity with the manager and you accept responsibility (they'll be unlikely to want to keep you on if they think you'll be a cvnt to him). Be aware though, you still might get sacked.

2) don't admit to anything and fight them. As you are clearly in the wrong it probably wont end well.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you allowed to bring a solicitor to the meeting? Even if it costs a few hundred pounds it would be worth it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MrM said:


> Id try to get legal advice before you go, maybe a Union or solicitor.
> 
> The chances of the company properly following their procedures are slim so there may be the possibility of a claim.
> 
> ...


When people get reinstated due to incorrect procedure it's just scummy in my opinion.

Don't know how people have the cheek to do it.

I know of a couple of guys who were caught fiddling the clocking in system to skive off. Clocking in for each other and the like. They were 100% guilty but their union (!) fought their case because some procedure had not been followed and they were reinstated.

There should be redress for people who have been genuinely unfairly dismisses or to protect workers from unscrupulous employers, but it should work both ways.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

My Union rep just told me they are going down the gross misconduct route!

Theres guys at work who book overtime and don't do it, I've never stolen anything in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft! This has blown well out of proportion!

I reckon I'm gone on Thursday!


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

TITO said:


> My Union rep just told me they are going down the gross misconduct route!
> 
> Theres guys at work who book overtime and don't do it, I've never stolen anything in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft! This has blown well out of proportion!
> 
> I reckon I'm gone on Thursday!


Atleast you can pop home when ever you like


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> My Union rep just told me they are going down the gross misconduct route!
> 
> Theres guys at work who book overtime and don't do it, I've never stolen anything in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft! This has blown well out of proportion!
> 
> I reckon I'm gone on Thursday!


what did you expect, a commendation or a pat on the back perhaps.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what did you expect, a commendation or a pat on the back perhaps.


I normally love a bit of sarcasm but maybe u could focus that quick wit of yours on a way to get me outta the $hit


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

TITO said:


> My Union rep just told me they are going down the gross misconduct route!
> 
> Theres guys at work who book overtime and don't do it, *I've never stolen anything *in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft! This has blown well out of proportion!
> 
> I reckon I'm gone on Thursday!


Sounds like this is the time to start... fill your boots lol

Edit: Got a big customer database you can get hold of? PM me


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

TITO said:


> I normally love a bit of sarcasm but maybe u could focus that quick wit of yours on a way to get me outta the $hit


Get too the doctors and pull work related stress


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

TITO said:


> My Union rep just told me they are going down the gross misconduct route!
> 
> Theres guys at work who book overtime and don't do it, I've never stolen anything in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft! This has blown well out of proportion!
> 
> I reckon I'm gone on Thursday!


Theft of time.

You're paid to do so many hours work, not to piss off for half the afternoon.

Bang to rights.

I'm fully guilty of this myself, but you know the risks..


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

TITO said:


> You've never popped home or finished early or had an unscheduled break at work? Employee of the century


unfortunetly some people are imprisoned till home time and being watched by the gaurds


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

armor king said:


> unfortunetly some people are imprisoned till home time and being watched by the gaurds


me and some other people are digging a tunnel in the locker room to escape


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

What has your Union guy recommended? He/she knows all the details so is the best person to advise you.

The fact that you've been going home during work time for 'years' according to your OP doesn't bode well I suspect.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TITO said:


> I've never stolen anything in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft!


Imagine how you'd feel if you were paying say a builder by the hour, and then found out he was spending an hour each day of the time you were paying for at home playing on his PS4?

Don't go getting on your high horse over this, just in case there is some slim chance of you keeping your job.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> If you had someone decorating your house and you were paying them by the hour and every day they played cards and smoked for 2 hours would you pay them?


depends if theyde done a good job


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

depends how valuable you are to the company maybe they have been looking for away to get rid of you for being a skiving c**t then your ****ed, or it could be hes just a c**t and you get a warning... if you get sacked i wouldnt do anything rash not at least till you have a new job you still need your references.

id look at this tonight m8

https://jobsearch.direct.gov.uk/JobSearch/Browse.aspx


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> depends how valuable you are to the company maybe they have been looking for away to get rid of you for being a skiving c**t then your ****ed, or it could be hes just a c**t and you get a warning...* if you get sacked i wouldnt do anything rash not at least till you have a new job you still need your references.*
> 
> id look at this tonight m8
> 
> https://jobsearch.direct.gov.uk/JobSearch/Browse.aspx


lol, references from a company he got sacked from?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> lol, references from a company he got sacked from?


yeah why not depends how serious it is how you react and behave some companys dont actually want to f**k up your job prospects they can be happy to just see you go nowt unusual about that if everyone behaves like adults ....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> yeah why not depends how serious it is how you react and behave some company dont actually want to f**k up your job prospects they can be happy to just see you go nowt unusual about that there all adults ....


they are not allowed to put anything negative in a reference, they can however state facts.

The FACT he was dismissed for stealing time isnt going to go down well with any new employers.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> they are not allowed to put anything negative in a reference, they can however state facts.
> 
> The FACT he was dismissed for stealing time isnt going to go down well with any new employers.


they can do alot of things but usuallyl it goes off how you conduct yourself. like i said everyones not a c**t. ive had good references from places ive been sacked from ....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toxyuk said:


> yeah why not depends how serious it is how you react and behave some companys dont actually want to f**k up your job prospects they can be happy to just see you go nowt unusual about that if everyone behaves like adults ....





toxyuk said:


> they can do allot of things but usual it goes off how you conduct yourself. like i said everyones not a c**t. ive had good references from places ive been sacked from ....


if you keep getting sacked, maybe you should lay of the '****ism' for a bit?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> they can do alot of things but usuallyl it goes off how you conduct yourself. like i said everyones not a c**t. ive had good references from places ive been sacked from ....


I thought you kept moving house to avoid paying bills, why are you working?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

barsnack said:


> if you keep getting sacked, maybe you should lay of the '****ism' for a bit?


some people actually move around a bit and have had alot of jobs plus im in my 40s m8 nothing unsual and if you get sacked for skiving then you are a lazy c**t m8?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toxyuk said:


> some people actually move around a bit and have had alot of jobs plus im in my 40s m8 nothing unsual and if you get sacked for skiving then you are a lazy c**t m8?





toxyuk said:


> some people actually move around a bit and have had alot of jobs plus im in my 40s m8 nothing unsual and if you get sacked for skiving then you are a lazy c**t m8?


you said you had been sacked from a few places.....I've been sacked from few places...but I find it impossible to not be a c**t


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> I thought you kept moving house to avoid paying bills, why are you working?


no you assumed that but its okay ))


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

barsnack said:


> you said you had been sacked from a few places.....I've been sacked from few places...but I find it impossible to not be a c**t


well thats either because you have an aggressive nature an juicing probably makes that worst but i dont belive its impossible to be sensible.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toxyuk said:


> well thats either because you have an aggressive nature an juicing probably makes that worst but i dont belive its impossible to be sensible.


Nope, its cause I've a horrible personality...always had


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

barsnack said:


> Nope, its cause I've a horrible personality...always had


not sure i understand. are you autistic , ADHD, aspergers Boarderline personality disorder, bipolar, schitophrenic, ect.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just goin off op havnt read all thread

they prob goin get you on gross misconduct

an must say they will prob get it mate

leaving work on ther time with out letting them no the have got you banged to rights sorry to say


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

TITO said:


> My Union rep just told me they are going down the gross misconduct route!
> 
> Theres guys at work who book overtime and don't do it, I've never stolen anything in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft! This has blown well out of proportion!
> 
> I reckon I'm gone on Thursday!


yep just as i thought

overtime in most places is not complusery so if you dont turn up theres not much they can do bout it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> no you assumed that but its okay ))


nope you wrote it down.



Quote said:


> i dont pay tv licence never have very proud about that )))))))
> 
> i dont just move accomidation for that purpose usually fits in nicely though lols
> 
> yeah i just dont like being given no option and being forced to pay if tv is so much apart of life as taking a s**t maybe the government should start to charge us a s**t tax as well depending on how many times you visit the toliet in a year.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> nope you wrote it down.


yeah you cant read poperly " I dont"

i love people like you who go around quoting people hows that working out for you lols


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> yeah you cant read poperly " I dont"


Sorry , but I took it in context, you move , but not just for TV licence, but TV licence fits in nicely with the move.

You also said you dont mind ripping off the big corporations so I sense you dont pay utilities either, hence the move.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> Sorry , but I took it in context, you move , but not just for TV licence, but TV licence fits in nicely with the move.
> 
> You also said you dont mind ripping off the big corporations so I sense you dont pay utilities either, hence the move.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> View attachment 118287


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


>


i just act like a c**t im really a nice guy i think ? lols i find life so boring to be normal ....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> i just act like a c**t im really a nice guy i think ? lols


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> My Union rep just told me they are going down the gross misconduct route!
> 
> Theres guys at work who book overtime and don't do it, I've never stolen anything in my life, popped home and they reckon it's theft! This has blown well out of proportion!
> 
> I reckon I'm gone on Thursday!


Time to go on long-term sick until you find another job, then resign with immediate affect.

As far as I'm aware you cannot be called in for a disciplinary if are on the sick with a valid letter from your GP. Although, I'm sure there is a HR man or lawyer here that may tell me otherwise..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toxyuk said:


> not sure i understand. are you autistic , ADHD, aspergers Boarderline personality disorder, bipolar, schitophrenic, ect.


I like turtles


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

In for crucial updates...


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I think hw got the sack I the end but is going to take them to a tribunal.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I think hw got the sack I the end *but is going to take them to a tribunal.*


lol

I wish I could sit in on that.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> lol
> 
> I wish I could sit in on that.


You're a one cruel son of a bitch. What would be your opening question?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> You're a one cruel son of a bitch. What would be your opening question?


Will you be popping home during this interview?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Will you be popping home during this interview?


very good sir.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> very good sir.


I had to get in before anyone else said it


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

U lot are a bunch of cnuts!! 

The meeting is next weds now, will not be popping home in the meantime


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

KetoBro said:


> That'll make you look like a two faced cnut with an agenda.
> 
> Keep going home. Employers like consistency. Better the devil they know than the devil they don't, right? Be yourself - keep going home.


 I might suggest having the meeting at my house, in the lounge or something?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

KetoBro said:


> Please do it, appeal to their sense of humor.


 Sense of humor?

So you're not srs...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

SO.......just had the big meeting

waiting while they make the decision

I don't have a good feeling


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> SO.......just had the big meeting
> 
> waiting while they make the decision
> 
> I don't have a good feeling


 Good luck.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> SO.......just had the big meeting
> 
> waiting while they make the decision
> 
> I don't have a good feeling


 Good luck.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

TITO said:


> SO.......just had the big meeting
> 
> waiting while they make the decision
> 
> I don't have a good feeling


 How did it go?

What stance did you take?

Good luck.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TITO said:


> SO.......just had the big meeting
> 
> waiting while they make the decision
> 
> I don't have a good feeling


At least they're thinking about it...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TITO said:


> SO.......just had the big meeting
> 
> waiting while they make the decision
> 
> I don't have a good feeling


 Ring twitch?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

TITO said:


> Every other week I've been taking the work van home for a few hours in afternoon. Been doin it for years and the works all ways been done and I work hard when I'm there.
> 
> The other day my jobs worth manager phoned me asking where I was so I made something up and got back to work pronto. He gave me a little speech about he needs us all there etc so that was fine and I thought that was that.
> 
> ...


 He needs a REASON to start checking up on you or you could claim your being singled out


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Suspense is killing me!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> He needs a REASON to start checking up on you or you could claim your being singled out


 Maybe he checked everyone's for their own safety?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe he checked everyone's for their own safety?


 He will they have to prove this, I would claim foul play regardless as makes your stance stronger


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP's boardroom:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> He will they have to prove this, I would claim foul play regardless as makes your stance stronger


 Really he'd have needed to check their policy regarding the checking of trackers. I know some companies use it for efficiency such as pick up and drop off companies so they can choose the closest person to carry out which job etc.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Well.............by the skin of my teeth I've been given a chance!

Im on my final warning and if In that room again I'm gone.

Honestly thought I was done for!

Theres a job coming up I want in January so need to keep nose clean till at least then!

The big boss said I was so close to being sacked today.

THANK FCUK I didn't


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

TITO said:


> Well.............by the skin of my teeth I've been given a chance!
> 
> Im on my final warning and if In that room again I'm gone.
> 
> ...


 is that the boss that goes to your gym?

maybe he seen how much you bench and thought, dawwwm this guys hench, best not sack him!

looks like youll have to do full days from now on though lmao..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TITO said:


> Well.............by the skin of my teeth I've been given a chance!
> 
> Im on my final warning and if In that room again I'm gone.
> 
> ...


 Great news

Can you give me a lift taking a washing machine to the dump tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Pleased for you. Hate to see anyone lose their job.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Lucky escape, better take the afternoon off after all the stress.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Cheers lads, really feel like I've grown up a bit during these past few weeks while this has been going on. Even reading my first post on this topic makes me cringe a bit as I didn't think what I'd done was wrong. Was very lucky.

But it's definitely time for a fresh start and hopefully get this job I'm after in January, at least I'll have an income coming in while I wait for it at least.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

So in gratitude for not being sacked, you're gonna ditch them and leave anyway? 

PS. Hey, where have smilies gone?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad u did not get fired mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Cheers lads, really feel like I've grown up a bit during these past few weeks while this has been going on. Even reading my first post on this topic makes me cringe a bit as I didn't think what I'd done was wrong. Was very lucky.
> 
> But it's definitely time for a fresh start and hopefully get this job I'm after in January, at least I'll have an income coming in while I wait for it at least.


 Well done glad for you, just around Christmas and loosing a job wouldn't of gone well.

Keep your head right down and get on with work from now. Its going to be very touchy at work now you have broken trust so it will be good for you to start a new job to be fair.

Congratulations on not becoming a bum!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Learn from it you Jammy git


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

TITO said:


> Cheers lads, really feel like I've grown up a bit during these past few weeks while this has been going on. Even reading my first post on this topic makes me cringe a bit as I didn't think what I'd done was wrong. Was very lucky.
> 
> But it's definitely time for a fresh start and hopefully get this job I'm after in January, at least I'll have an income coming in while I wait for it at least.


 Glad it turned out ok for you bud.

How far back were they aware of tho? Didn't you confess to skiving off for years? If so what company are you employed with? I'll fire off a c.v.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Glad it turned out ok for you bud.
> 
> How far back were they aware of tho? Didn't you confess to skiving off for years? If so what company are you employed with? I'll fire off a c.v.


 All I said when asked if I'd done before was yeah, they asked how many and I said I couldn't remember!

There looking back 3 months and I have to pay back with time what I've skived.

Gonna owe them weeks lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

TITO said:


> All I said when asked if I'd done before was yeah, they asked how many and I said I couldn't remember!
> 
> There looking back 3 months and I have to pay back with time what I've skived.
> 
> Gonna owe them weeks lol


 You lucky they don't know the full story then or you be working as an apprentice for the next 2yrs.. :-D


----------

